# Spicy Thai Noodles



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 3, 2008)

These are a fun one.  Try it, you'll like it.

1 package Chinese Noodles 
Peppers, Onions, Julienne Carrots (or your fav. substitute)
2 oz. Sirarcha
6 oz. Ginger Soy
4 oz. Sweet chili sauce
1 tbsp. chili oil
1/2 tbsp. garlic
Crushed red pepper to taste. I suggest less than 1/4 tbsp.

Make the noodles, boiling water, til they don't stick together.
Drain!

Add tbsp. chili oil to hot wok. Add garlic and veggies, stir vigorously, quickly add Ginger Soy (so you don't burn the garlic), Chili Sauce and sirarcha.
Cook to a simmer and introduce noodles.
Toss to coat.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 3, 2008)

I had to look up Sirarcha because I had no clue what it was!  Then recognized the bottle it's in... Sriracha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaThis recipe sound soooo yummy, we love Thai food!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd use fish sauce instead of soy if they are supposed to be Thai.

Looks delish!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 4, 2008)

I have fish sauce and I have soy sauce and I have ginger. Should I use a little of each?

Also, You say "Ginger Soy" in the recipe. Just about everything I put soy in I put ginger in, too. Can I skip a step and buy it already infused? If so, is it readily available at the grocery store?

*Lotsa questions* Sounds good - I wanna make it right!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 4, 2008)

Something like that is my daily lunch, except I leave the 
veggies raw.
Sprouts, leek, napa cabbage, carrot, spinach is my ususal,
with wheat flour noodles and a variation on Nuoc Cham sauce.
Chicken, fish or pork slivers, stir fried finish it off.
The proportions are adjusted so my sauce fits in an empty 
Frank's Hot sauce bottle. 


6 oz hot water
3 oz brown sugar
3 oz fish sauce
2 oz lime juice
1/2 inch ginger, grated
3 cloves garlic, grated
1 med shallot, grated
3 Thai Peppers, minced
1 oz Sirarcha sauce


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

I would also want fresh cilantro and lime 

I was going to say fish sauce too but jenny beat me to it!

The ginger soy sounds like something he is buying already mixed.  I have never looked for it so I don't know for sure.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 5, 2008)

I did find ginger flavored soy sauce online, but I can't imagine that it would taste as good as the fresh stuff.

Here's one shortcut I like to use sometimes, Herbs in a Tube. Those fresh-looking ones in the produce section. I use the ginger, chili pepper, and basil. They are great for asian dishes and sauces. Very convenient and economincal for wintertime especially.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 6, 2008)

I have infused ginger soy, I find it delicious.  It should be relatively available, if not, add some minced ginger with the garlic.

I forgot to mention, I did add a tablespoon or so of fish sauce.  Thats good someone reminded me!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 6, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I did find ginger flavored soy sauce online, but I can't imagine that it would taste as good as the fresh stuff.
> 
> Here's one shortcut I like to use sometimes, Herbs in a Tube. Those fresh-looking ones in the produce section. I use the ginger, chili pepper, and basil. They are great for asian dishes and sauces. Very convenient and economincal for wintertime especially.


 
This is the brand I have.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 9, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> This is the brand I have.


 
Well, then, I'll just have to try it!


----------



## linguini (Jun 22, 2008)

It just so happens, I have a recipe for Spicy Thai Noodles.  Hope you like it.


----------



## toni1948 (Jul 1, 2008)

*I Love This Recipe!!*



linguini said:


> It just so happens, I have a recipe for Spicy Thai Noodles. Hope you like it.


 
     I'm looking for recipes that require fewer proteins and more veggies.  I know I'll like preparing and eating this one.  

   Thanks for posting.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2008)

toni1948 said:


> I'm looking for recipes that require fewer proteins and more veggies.  I know I'll like preparing and eating this one.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



You can always use a recipe method, but sub ingredients you'd prefer, and just use more veggies in place of the protein. I do that a lot, as DH doesn't like broccoli, cauliflower or carrots. We use a lot of celery, onions and peppers instead.


----------

